# Battery Back UP



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guys i would like to know how many of you guys have been running a battery back up and what kind to run your tank? Power in GTA does'nt goes for too long (usually 2-4hrs max) atleast where i live near Airport. So in consideration to this i would be interested what you guys think or do to run a power head in your tank and skimmer for gas exchange...Thanks.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

*ups*

i have 2 ups units i can use if need be but regret buying 1 ups as i should have gotten the DC battery backup for my vortech pumps instead as its much more efficient from what i hear.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a Cyberpower 1500 battery backup a couple black Friday/cyber Mondays ago for 1/2 off. Supposedly the pure sine wave ones are best so that is what I got. I have it hooked up to one of my powerheads just because things like return pumps, heaters, lights etc take too much power, the idea is it keep everything alive until I get a gas generator running. Runs a single mp40 at 30% for 2-300 mins aprox. Should have got the Ecotech one but oh well.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks for your feedback guys..i am leaning more towards the ecotech battery back up to run my mp40s if need be during power outage...how long generally one lasts before we have to replace the battery?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> thanks for your feedback guys..i am leaning more towards the ecotech battery back up to run my mp40s if need be during power outage...how long generally one lasts before we have to replace the battery?


Some people make their own battery back ups for mpXXs. As I understand, the ecotech one is a simple gel-cell battery too, in a fancy box. I might be wrong as I don't have one, just read it somewhere.
I have an APC Pro1500 ups with an extra battery pack. It can run the power head, skimmer and return pump for about 2.5 hrs. If power goes out for longer time, I also have a gas generator.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

cica said:


> Some people make their own battery back ups for mpXXs. As I understand, the ecotech one is a simple gel-cell battery too, in a fancy box. I might be wrong as I don't have one, just read it somewhere.
> I have an APC Pro1500 ups with an extra battery pack. It can run the power head, skimmer and return pump for about 2.5 hrs. If power goes out for longer time, I also have a gas generator.


I think many want to but not sure how successful lol. They have a dedicated circuit to sense when no wall AC to switch to battery. It also looks like it's a different circuit board and battery backup for the return pumps vs power heads... Of course it is lol. Arghhhh

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine might be overkill but it's designed for a worst case scenario.

I have 4 85ah deep cycle batteries in parallel, charged by a Battery Tender. They run to a 1500W inverter and an automatic transfer switch that will switch power to battery mode the moment my house loses power. I have an Apex EB8 hooked up to the battery setup and it's programmed to run my powerheads and DC return pumps during a power outage and to turn everything else off. During the winter, I can run a 500w heater off it and still get 2 days runtime.

For just a couple of powerheads, I'd probably use an Ecotech battery backup unit since it's plug and play. But for more intricate and comprehensive coverage, you can't beat the deep cycle battery approach.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys...yeah it seems like ecotech battery back up is good enough to run the powerheads...


----------

